# Dublin Trawling, Ice & Cold Storage Co Ltd, Dublin



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Gents I wonder if any one knows anything about or can tell me where to find out anything about the Dublin Trawling, Ice & Cold Storage Co Ltd, Dublin and its operation around 1930 The manager was Patrick Fannon but he seems to disappear around then
Many thanks


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Doesn't appear to be very much about the place on the Net. It seems it was located at Green Street in the Dublin Docklands/ Ringsend area.

Green Street – The rather elaborate limestone warehouses here were formerly icehouses belonging to the Dublin Steam Trawling Ice and Cold Storage Co. Ltd. In 1940, the company’s ship Leukos was rounding the Donegal coast when attacked by a German submarine. The Leukos and her crew of 11 were lost. The Irish Seamen's Relatives Association maintains that the Leukos had attempted to ram the U-38 as it threatened some nearby British trawlers. The Raleigh factory was also based here. 

Brian


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Also see a reference to Fannon's appointment as manager on this site:

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/2008/12/st-diadem-gy1267/

Brian


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Quite a few of the Dublin Steam Trawling Co Ltd/Dublin Trawling, Ice & Cold Storage Co Ltd, Dublin vessels are recorded on the Fleetwood Steam Trawler database and posted on our website Bosun's Watch. FATHER O'FLYNN (123123) (D205) was one vessel built for them. The fate of the LEUKOS is a contentious issue.


FATHER O’FLYNN (D205) 
O.N.123123. 223g 88n 120.0 x 21.6 x 11.5 feet
T.3-cyl and boiler by Charles D. Holmes & Co, Hull

11.4.1906: Launched by Cochrane & Sons, Selby (Yd.No.369) for Dublin Steam Trawling Co Ltd, Dublin as Father O’Flynn. 5.1906: Completed (Arthur Richardson, manager). 31.5.1906: Registered at Dublin (D205). 1913: Fishing from Fleetwood. 1922: Company restructured as Dublin Trawling, Ice & Cold Storage Co Ltd, Dublin (Arthur Richardson, manager). 1927: P. Fannon appointed manager. 25.9. 1950: Sold to Hammond Lane Foundry Ltd, Dublin for breaking up. 28.11.1950: Breaking up commenced. Dublin registry closed.
Gil.


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

There is some information on the leukos on the link below.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?12911


Regards.
Graham.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you ve rymuch for the info gentlemen ..Apologies that I took so long to get back to you ..Not in the UK at the moment


----------

